# Looking for East Tx Deer Lease



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

I know it's still a little early to tell for sure whats going to be available this coming year. And I know this thread will get bashed for wanting to hunt East Tx . But I am looking for a Managed deer lease in East Texas it doesn't have to be Lamps or MLD,but truely managed by the land owner or hunters. I am looking for a place around Trinity county, Polk county, San Jacinto county, Montgomery county,Walker county , Houston county Or Liberty county.I want a place I can take my young son and wife. But having alcohol around is ok .I would like utilities for RV or atleast having utlities in the works mainly electricity. Even if it is a newly forming group or lease that is working on making a trophy lease I would be interested.I am not looking for a meat lease !!! 
Thanks


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

southeasttexas.com


----------



## el julio (Dec 10, 2010)

What's wrong with hunting East Texas?


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

el julio said:


> What's wrong with hunting East Texas?


 Nothing is wrong with hunting East Tx thats why I'm looking for a lease there. But some people on here always have negative things to say about it.Do you have any leads on a lease ?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Spex said:


> Nothing is wrong with hunting East Tx thats why I'm looking for a lease there. But some people on here always have negative things to say about it.Do you have any leads on a lease ?


You sir, are MOST correct, surprised it hasn't happened yet but will before its over. I have no leads on a lease...WW


----------



## capt_joe (Sep 19, 2006)

Broke Tine Hunting Club
3,000 ac. Appox.
35 Memberships

5.5 Miles West of Spurger Tx.
1 hr 15 min. From Beaumont Tx.
2 hr from Houston Tx.

Deer & Hog

This is a family hunting lease with a family atmosphere.


There are camp sites but no electricity, no water, no sewer.

For more questions please contact.
Harmon Whisenhunt
409-291-2599

James Janski
281-830-3780


----------



## specktackler (Mar 6, 2006)

I've hunted east texas all my life and love it..I hunt llano, lampasas and fredricksburg as well but I always come back to east texas. Its hard to beat a tall timbered creek bottom..


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm on the same page you are.... ETX is way more attractive than WTX or STX. I will take a quiet, open creek bottom any day of the week!

Be careful of these "managed" places whatever region you look in.... I went and checked out a few last year in ETX and they were far from being of any sort of quality... Most seemed more like the same old song and dance, but just with a higher price tag and a notation that stated it was a "managed" property.

Good luck to you! If I run across any, which I do from time to time, I will try to keep this thread saved.


----------



## tarboy55 (Jan 10, 2009)

[email protected] hunting club 5,000 ac with 35 members. 2012-2013 will be 3 yr MLd1 we can go to MLD2 but choose to stay at mld1. Basic rule's 2buck 1 doe and last week of season left over tags go in the box. Location Buna Tx about 2hr from houston. 713-725-5762 cost is 1085.00 family to keep members number down.ask for Pierre


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

Justinsfa
Thanks for the info and Yes please save this thread and let me know if you hear of anything that sounds legit.I would also be interested Nacogdoches county as well.


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

Justinsfa
Pm sent


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

tarboy55
PM sent


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Check this out....

http://www.texashuntfish.com/app/view/Hunt/4266/Brushy-Creek


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

fy0834
Thanks,But that is just little to much $.


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

Let me clearify alittle.The lease does not have to have consistant killed monster deer.But I want atleast 100 acres or more a hunter.I DO NOT WANT it shot out, like all paid hunters allowed 3 so called mature bucks and 2 doe.I would like a place where deer are allowed to mature.I know i'm asking alot but I would like a place to see deer and shoot only mature and or cull bucks and a doe or 2.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Just North of Woodville, Call Lynn Williams 409-429-8387 This is a paying member lease.


----------



## MGreen257 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Try This One*

Im looking for the same thing, I have come across this club they seemed very well managed and there website is very well put together.

3pointhunting.com


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

Edit to original post. Utilities are not a necessity, But would be nice. I am open to existing or Newly forming leases.And I dont mind work days at the lease preparing your land is half of the fun.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

3 years and still looking for an east tex lease?


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

StinkBait said:


> 3 years and still looking for an east tex lease?


I do currently have one. But I know there are better ones to be found. I just want to keep my eyes open. I am still looking . Thanks for helping me clearify that.


----------

